# Ich-verlass-euch-jetzt-wieder-Pizzamampfen am Donnerstag, den 21.08.03



## nils (11. August 2003)

So Jungs und Mädels es war zwar sehr schön mit euch hier, aber ich geh jetzt (bzw. am 24.08.) trotzdem wieder nach Freiburg zurück.

Aus diesem Anlass möchte ich zu einer Pizza zum selberzahlen in die Viecca Osteria in der Rieterstraße einladen.
Das ist also vorerst die letzte Möglichkeit, mir noch mal so richtig auf die Nuss zu geben oder nur ein Blümchen zu überreichen 
Die nächste Möglichkeit wär dann hier

Als Uhrzeit würde ich mal *19 Uhr* vorschlagen.


Bis denn, Nils


----------



## All-Mountain (11. August 2003)

..denn aufgrund Deiner Verdienste um den fränkischen Geländeradsport hattten wir tatsächlich schon überlegt Dich in Franken fest einzubürgern.

Na gut, Du willst es ja nicht anders...

Klar Nils, Ehrensache. Bin dabei.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (12. August 2003)

dass Du uns wieder verlässt. 
Wo man doch sooooo viel von Dir lernen kann!
Und es soooooo schön ist, Dir zuzuschauen, wie Du die Trails so nimmst!
Hättest einen guten MTB-Trainer für unseren Mädels-Workshop abgegeben und wärst mit Sicherheit das nächste Mal gefragt worden! 
Nun ja, wie Du ja am Sonntag schon mitbekommen hast, sind wir in den Westalpen unterwegs und können Dich leider nicht persönlich verabschieden. 
Wenn Du mal wieder in der Gegend bist, lass was hören.
Vielleicht können wir ja doch bei anhaltend guten Wetter die schlammfreien Freiburg-Trails abfahren. Bei 400 km Anfahrt mag ich nämlich keine Schlammschlachten ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Manu


----------



## Grufti (12. August 2003)

Kann leider  nicht bei deinem Abschiedsmahl teilnehmen, da ich mich, Gottseidank in meinem wohlvedienten Urlaub befinde und mit der Familie auf dem besten Weg (Via Claudia Augusta ) nach Italien unterwegs bin. Werde eine Pizza in Italy auf dich essen, sobald wir ankommen. War ne tolle Zeit mit dir. Hoffe man sieht sich im September auf deinen Haustrails oder in den Vogesen.

Gruss

Bernd


----------



## nils (13. August 2003)

@Diva & Grufti:
Viel Spaß im Urlaub! Man sieht sich hoffentlich in Freiburg!

Und der Rest vom Fescht?


----------



## G-zero (14. August 2003)

Hi Nils, 

das ist aber unfair jetzt komm ich so langsam wieder auf die Beine (bzw. aufs Rad) und du packst es. Nachdem ich den Juli fast komplett im Bett verbringen durfte, versuch ich grad mit langsamen 60 min Ausfahrten wieder etwas fit zu werden.
Meinen Haustrail kennste ja und ich würde mal sagen es wird Zeit das ich deine mal kennenlerne.  
Danke übrigens für die ganzen Bike-Setup und Fahrtechnik Tipps haben mir sehr weiter geholfen. 
Am 21.08 klappt bei mir leider nicht. ( Familienbesuch steht an :-( )
Also dann, bleib so wie du bist und mach´s gut.

cu

Tobi


----------



## Beelzebub (14. August 2003)

menno grad da wo ich nicht da bin.ich fahr morgen nacht zu deinen nachbarn den franznasen und werde dort bissel meinen roadie spazierenführen.
wünsche euch bzw. die nils viel spaß und das wochenende bei dir .....
hoffe das ich da auch kann 

gruß beelzi


----------



## Frazer (14. August 2003)

Is scho echt schade, dass Du wieder Richtung Freiburg entschwindest.... aber so is es halt....

Ich denk ja mal, dass es Dich evtl. mal wieder in unsere Ecke verschlägt, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibts ja doch einige, wennst mal so'n Wochenende vorbeischauen willst *schonmaldasSofaanbiet*   

Ich für meinen Teil bin also auf jeden Fall am Donnerstag dann dabei  

Gruß
Volker


----------



## biker-wug (14. August 2003)

Hi Nils,

sorry aber ich kann ja logischerweise nicht, da ich mich in den staaten befinde!!

Wuensch dir einen netten abschied und eine gute zeit in Freiburg, auch wenn ich im september nicht kann, du bist *VERPFLICHTET* naechstes Jahr mindestens ein Wochenende im Frankenlaendle zu verbringen!!! 



ich hasse americanische tastaturen!!!


----------



## merkt_p (16. August 2003)

Hallo Nils,

wir sind zu diesem Termin in den Alpen zum Bergradeln (Mountainbiken können wir ja hier) und deshalb kann ich leider nicht.

Ich habe ein Phänomen kennengelernt, egal wen ich auf den Trails, bei Treffpunkten oder sonst wo getroffen habe, alle kannten Nils!!!

Für Deine Zukunft wünschen wir Dir alles gute Kirsten und Martin

(P.S.: es gibt viele Maschinenbauer in unserer Umgebung)


----------



## nils (17. August 2003)

Also bis jetzt sind dabei:

All Mountain
Frazer


Schade das ihr anderen keine Zeit habt.

@G-Zero:
Schön, daß du wieder auf den Beinen bist!

@merkt_p:
Na dann viel Spaß beim radln. Aber Urlaub mit dem Rad wird als berechtigte Entschuldigung anerkannt
Und ich bin kein Phänomen, höchstens etwas verrückt... und *DANKEEE!*

@biker-wug:
Komm gerne nächsten Sommer für ein Wochenende vorbei.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (18. August 2003)

Hab mit Alti telefoniert, der wollte auch kommen.

Oder Alex?

TOM


----------



## Altitude (18. August 2003)

meine Knie-OP wurde für Donnerstag Nachmittag angesetzt...

...läuft Amublant in der Euro-Med-Klinik...

Ich weiß leider nicht, ob sich die ortliche Narkose mit meiner täglichen Dosis Psychopharmaka verträgt....

Ich sage also vorsichtshalber mal ab...

Wenn ich doch bei kalrem Verstand bin - moment, daß bin ich ja nie - werd ich noch kommen...

So long 

Alex


----------



## traileruli (18. August 2003)

Hallo Nils,
hab mich in der letzten Zeit etwas rar gemacht. Mußt mich um so vieles kümmern, war nicht in Nbg., usw. Zu guterletzt hab ich mir bei der Ausfahrt am 10.08. noch den kleinen Zeh gebrochen.
ABER bei dem Pizzamampfnilsverabschied will ich gerne dabeisein, wenn mir nix, wie leider in den letzten Wochen so oft, was dazwischenfunzt.
Gruß Uli

PS: Im September bin ich mal in Freiburg, sag dir aber noch Bescheid,und würd mich freuen, mit dir deine Trails dort zu rocken.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (18. August 2003)

Hallo Nils,


Bin natürlich auch dabei am Donnerstag!

CU

Martin


----------



## nils (18. August 2003)

@Altitude:
Die Mischung aus abklingender Betäubung, Psychopharmaka, einem leckeren Roten wäre sicher witzig
Scherz beiseite, ich wünsch dir alles Gute für Deine OP!

@traileruli:
Aua, Zeh brechen tut doch weh... Wegen biken in Freiburg meld dich einfach.

@Eraserhead-de:
Super! So langsam sollte ich doch mal einen Tisch reservieren. Wie siehts bei dir mit Samstag aus? Da ist noch ein weiteres Strike aus Freiburg dabei, dann fühlt sich deins nicht immer so einsam

@Tom:
Hilferuf wegen Tisch reservieren: Du kennst doch den Laden mittlerweile recht gut, wie mir aus gut informierten Quellen zu Ohren kam Könntes du einfach mal für 5 Personen dort reservieren? *schonmalDANKEsag*

Gruß


----------



## All-Mountain (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> @Tom:
> Hilferuf wegen Tisch reservieren: Du kennst doch den Laden mittlerweile recht gut, wie mir aus gut informierten Quellen zu Ohren kam Könntes du einfach mal für 5 Personen dort reservieren? *schonmalDANKEsag*
> Gruß *


Die Veccia ist ja mein zweites Wohnzimmer. Kann ich machen.
Donnerstag 21.08. Veccia Osteria, 19 Uhr 
Reservier ich mal für 5 Personen+X, falls sich noch jemand anders überlegt und auch kommen will.
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (19. August 2003)

Hallo, wo is den der Laden, das ich schon mal loshumpeln kann.


----------



## All-Mountain (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von trialeruli _
> *Hallo, wo is den der Laden, das ich schon mal loshumpeln kann. *


War ja schon gespannt wer diesmal als erster fragt 

Vecchia Osteria
Rieterstrasse 19
90419 Nürnberg

Nähe Nordklinikum (grob Friedrich-Ebert-Platz)

@Coffe 
Bist Du wohl diesmal nicht dabei? Wäre Schade.

TOM


----------



## nils (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Donnerstag 21.08. Veccia Osteria, 19 Uhr
> Reservier ich mal für 5 Personen+X, falls sich noch jemand anders überlegt und auch kommen will.
> TOM *



Dankeeeee! Na denn mal bis morgen!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## All-Mountain (21. August 2003)

Hab jetzt für 6 Personen auf den Namen KUCH draußen einen Tisch reserviert.
Ich bring mein Bikerbabe mit, ich hoffe das stört keinen (Sie ist sogar im Forum angemeldet)

Bis heute Abend 
TOM


----------

